# The S/T Bass Tournament results for Sunday (08-29-05) at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a nice turn out.... Wish the bass would of been awake.... There were 17 boats and only 13 largemouth bass and 1 smallmouth bass brought to the scale today. Here are the results.

1st Place
GarryS
Andrew S.
***Big Bass*** ( Largemouth bass 3.08 lbs.)
4 Largemouth bass
Total weight- 8.54 lbs.

2nd Place
Pat B.
Jeff K
2 Largemouth bass
1 Smallmouth
Total weight - 4.88 lbs.

3rd Place
Adam
Mike
1 Largemouth bass
Total weight- 2.20 lbs.

We will be at Griggs Dam next Sunday.... 3 more tournaments before the fish-off.. If you don't have 4 in.... try to make it.... 
See ya next Sunday
GarryS.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job everyone . It was very tough out there today thats for sure . I was happy to see Adam & Mike in the $$$ .See everyone next week , if I can recoop  .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Phil, I was happy to be in the $$, not that I had much to do with it, Vance caught our only fish! It was nice meeting you and I hope that shoulder feels better. See ya next week,

Mike


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad I finally had the chance to meet you Mike . We should be at Griggs next week so , see ya there .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm wondering if the river will be in the parking lot...... It was up this morning. Check here .... If the river is high I will cancel .... I'm sure we will be fishing muddy water if we can fish.... Muddy water doesn't bother those bass tho... 
I have caught some nice fish in muddy water.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope it isnt flooded . I need to get my 4 tournys in .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone make it over by Griggs today? I looked at the river up north when I crossed it on 270.... looks like its high and moving!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, it is pretty high right now. Weather is supposed to clear up late tomorrow, so the S/T sunday should be okay. (Hopefully)


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll go check it Sat.... as long as it is safe.... If there is much current..... I will cancel it. Not worth taking a chance.... If someone would fall out of their boat they wouldn't have a chance.....

GarryS


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully it will clear up for this weekend... Then we just have to figure out the fish


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

good job Garry, isn't Andrew your son? i bet he brought in that ol 3 pounder. Nice weight. By the way, all you guys can relax b/c Gator and I pobly won't make the fish off this year(lil ones are worth it) we'll be back in the future seasons though. Good luck


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Stopped by Grigg's tonight on the way home, and it looks real good. Right where it should be actually. Water must have been LOW everywhere. See everyone Sunday morning as long as I can find gas for the boat...


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I only got to go over it in the southend on 270 and was really surprised...... It wasn't that high at all..... muddy down south tho.... I don't see any problem for the tournament Sunday... Hmmmmm I bet those smallies will be up north too!!

See ya Sunday morning
GarryS


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Rainer....Yes ..... Andrew is my youngest son... He is 13 now.... SURE he loved it.... He got some money again..... No he didn't get the big one... He did catch a nice 2 lber tho and did a great job with netting the others. I took second place the last tournament and big bass too... Ooops.. I forgot to post that tournament didn't I?  I'll go ahead and post it tho... even tho it is late.....

See ya
GarryS


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Adam, I think I owe you some gas money


----------

